# DIY In wall



## DanneW (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi! Now that i have become a member of this great forum its time to start using it by posting threads in
it also

My concern is about making your own in wall speakers.
Im currently building new rooms on my top floor in my house, and i was thinking about install diy `in wall
speakers` for a small hometheater up there.
My question is if anyone had tried it before. I was thinking about fullrange speaker drivers like
the 3" Foundtek FR88EX in the wall with a box of the right dimension to them of course.

What do you guys think of that?


----------



## tshifrin (Nov 24, 2011)

My only experience with in-wall speakers are the ones I installed just for background sound and totally casual listening. They work fine for that, and I imagine they'd work fine for the side or rear of a home theater. But I think you want something more focused and better placed for the front sound. Is that your intention?

Tom


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I thought about this a little bit, and did some internet digging, and I think there were a few projects where a regular DIY design had a modified crossover to compensate for the lack of baffle step compensation required, but I don't remember anything spectacular. I have likely decided to go with surround in-walls from Monoprice.


----------



## DanneW (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been digging a lot on the internet too and 
have found à couple of projects that might work.
But most of them seem to require a own big space like closets or small rooms. 
I am aware of the bafflestep correction in crossovers of normal speakers and other stuff related. The reason i was thinking of the fullrange drivers is because they should work quite well without any crossovers and is easy to flushmount
and hide into the wall. I guess the only way is to try it out and measure the results before i finish the walls. 

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Keep us posted if you go ahead with this Danne, I'd be very interested to see what you come up with. You could probably get a single full range driver into a pretty tidy package with a small "footprint" on the wall.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I know that John Krutke has a design for in walls in the ZA5 series. You will find packages and links to the design page at Madisound or go to the Zaph Audio web page and search for the ZA5 designs there.


----------



## DanneW (Mar 3, 2012)

I am aware of the in wall solution by krutke and
I have actually built a couple of his designs before and i like the quality of his speakers alot.
But my budget for that kind of high quality speakers will be to much for that room
at the moment. But thanks for the tip Kadijk
Actually im planning a greater and more costly HT i another room in my house in the future but
until then i still want something to enjoy movies
with, and the rest of my family too.
BTW i of course like to play and experiment a little too The nature or obsession of the DIY hifi folks!

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

For small drivers, I've always had a thing for those little Aura neo drivers and now the Dayton neo's. Small 3" driver with 20mm xmech. However, the Dayton ND90 doesn't have as smooth of a FR as the Fountek. 

There are lots of options out there though. For example, the Tang Band W4-1337 would work great as a single full range driver, because it sounds nice, but it is now quite costly. But, if you were to use that same driver in your upcoming speaker build, then it wouldn't matter. So maybe think about what you're going to build and see if you can use any of those parts, temporarily, while waiting to do a full build for your new HT.

*edit*
Just saw this speaker is on sale. It's similar to the W4-1337.
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=264-847


----------

